# 5/3/1 or 5x5 ?



## KASHLDN

*5/3/1 or 5x5 ?*​
5/3/1 1422.58%5x54877.42%


----------



## KASHLDN

Looking into a strenght routine, atm I'm between starting Wendler's 5/3/1 or stronglifts 5x5

Anyone done both and are able to compare?


----------



## 8103

if you're more of a beginner, stronglifts, if more advanced, wendlers

i'm not saying wendlers isnt suited for beginners, I just think you can make a lot better progress out of linear progression adding weight every week rather than wendlers

what are your lifts


----------



## KASHLDN

crouchmagic said:


> if you're more of a beginner, stronglifts, if more advanced, wendlers
> 
> i'm not saying wendlers isnt suited for beginners, I just think you can make a lot better progress out of linear progression adding weight every week rather than wendlers
> 
> what are your lifts


I suppose I'm a beginner again, trained for about 5 years but had a 10 year break. I've started training again about 1.5 months ago.

Bench 90kg 1RM

Squat 100kg 1RM

Dead 110kg 1RM

Military P did 6 x 45kg this week, don't know my 1RM

Would stronglifts be the most sensible approach at this stage? And for how long should I do it for?


----------



## 8103

Yes

do it until it stops working..


----------



## Dsahna

5x5:thumb:


----------



## eurgar

5 3 1 for me, to be honest just the thought of doing 5 sets 5 reps at the same weight bores the hell out of me lol. Also I think that 531 gives me more flexibility with my training and because you do as many reps as you can in your final set, I always feel like I have done enough, as when you are limited to a number of reps you can have days when you feel you could have done more.


----------



## deeppurple

531 absolutely destroys you and is excellent for strength and power in my opinion.


----------



## Nemises

Ripptoe starting strength is great, iv made great gains - very similar to stronglifts i think.


----------



## 8103

I'm sorry but I completely disagree with the above few posts regarding to 5/3/1

Look at his numbers, he would be far better off doing stronglifts/madcows or rippetoe like suggested by nemesis where he is adding weight often

keep 5/3/1 till you start to stall with weekly linear progression!


----------



## KASHLDN

It looks like 5x5 is getting more votes.

*A question for all powerlifters and strenght people:*

I have no proper bench press in my gym or squat rack meaning that the only compounds I can do properly are deads and military press.

In a strenght routine would be better to use dumbbells or smith machine for bench press? And for squats, smith machine or something else like lunges would be better?

Btw did 3 reps w/ 110kg on deads today, was doing the same weight for 1RM 2 weeks ago


----------



## 8103

join a gym which has a squat rack, a smith machine is absolutely no substitute, especially with a program such as 5x5 where squatting is central to the program!


----------



## deeppurple

KASHLDN said:


> It looks like 5x5 is getting more votes.
> 
> *A question for all powerlifters and strenght people:*
> 
> I have no proper bench press in my gym or squat rack meaning that the only compounds I can do properly are deads and military press.
> 
> In a strenght routine would be better to use dumbbells or smith machine for bench press? And for squats, smith machine or something else like lunges would be better?
> 
> Btw did 3 reps w/ 110kg on deads today, was doing the same weight for 1RM 2 weeks ago


they don't have a BENCH !??

not a squat or power rack!?!?

crikey mate, is it one of those fitness gyms like David Lloyds? I went in one of those with my mate a few months back, and no kidding it was men in blo*dy leotards with sweat bands listening to some European trance making strangled cat noises whilst curling 2.5kg dumbells....then when ONE drop of sweat starts to appear to materialise they panic and go to the sauna! I am never ever entering a David Lloyds gym again.

i'd find a gym that does have a bench and a squat/power rack. OR strongly recommend your current gym gets one.

i think i'd cry without a power rack!


----------



## KASHLDN

deeppurple said:


> they don't have a BENCH !??
> 
> not a squat or power rack!?!?
> 
> crikey mate, is it one of those fitness gyms like David Lloyds? I went in one of those with my mate a few months back, and no kidding it was men in blo*dy leotards with sweat bands listening to some European trance making strangled cat noises whilst curling 2.5kg dumbells....then when ONE drop of sweat starts to appear to materialise they panic and go to the sauna! I am never ever entering a David Lloyds gym again.
> 
> i'd find a gym that does have a bench and a squat/power rack. OR strongly recommend your current gym gets one.
> 
> i think i'd cry without a power rack!


Not a big chain, it's actually good comparing to what I have within a couple of miles ratio (fitness first, la fitness, etc...you get the picture) it's sad, but it's not easy to find a proper gym in central London, there are a few, but they're miles from my place, and after 1 hour commuting every day, last thing I want is to face another hour journey to go to the gym...so I have to improvise for the time being


----------



## deeppurple

KASHLDN said:


> Not a big chain, it's actually good comparing to what I have within a couple of miles ratio (fitness first, la fitness, etc...you get the picture) it's sad, but it's not easy to find a proper gym in central London, there are a few, but they're miles from my place, and after 1 hour commuting every day, last thing I want is to face another hour journey to go to the gym...so I have to improvise for the time being


where do you commute to buddy?

perhaps there's a gym near your place of work??

if you have the space at home, you could even build a squat rack? doesn't really take much time or cost a lot....buying the weights might though


----------



## lumberjack

I went to about 3 chain or commercial gyms and after spending 30-40 quid a month for a few years... and hating it. I took the plunge and bought 150kg of Olympic weight and a 6ft bar and that cost £150 and I bought some floor covers £20 and initially I made a rack out of some paving slabs and bricks, but now I have a rack. And thats been for just over a year now, and I have never been more happy. Its easily 300 quid plus a year to go to a gym, plus petrol money, plus time to get to and from the gym, lots of extra costs, more like £500 probably. Take the plunge and get some home equipment.


----------



## 8103

lumberjack said:


> I went to about 3 chain or commercial gyms and after spending 30-40 quid a month for a few years... and hating it. I took the plunge and bought 150kg of Olympic weight and a 6ft bar and that cost £150 and I bought some floor covers £20 and initially I made a rack out of some paving slabs and bricks, but now I have a rack. And thats been for just over a year now, and I have never been more happy. Its easily 300 quid plus a year to go to a gym, plus petrol money, plus time to get to and from the gym, lots of extra costs, more like £500 probably. Take the plunge and get some home equipment.


as soon as I get a permanent home, that's exactly what ill be doing

can't bloody wait!!


----------



## KASHLDN

deeppurple said:


> where do you commute to buddy?
> 
> perhaps there's a gym near your place of work??
> 
> if you have the space at home, you could even build a squat rack? doesn't really take much time or cost a lot....buying the weights might though


I live in central london and work in the city, though is not too far, it's a good 30min each way - 1h total. 10min on the tube and walk for 20min aprox. Only big chains around here...and gym at home is impossible - I live in a studio flat! I'll just have to improvise for now and use the resources I've got, so any tips on the best way to do it, considering the lack of equipment?


----------



## deeppurple

KASHLDN said:


> I live in central london and work in the city, though is not too far, it's a good 30min each way - 1h total. 10min on the tube and walk for 20min aprox. Only big chains around here...and gym at home is impossible - I live in a studio flat! I'll just have to improvise for now and use the resources I've got, so any tips on the best way to do it, considering the lack of equipment?


where do you live in central london, and where do you commute to?


----------



## ian36uk

I have my dream home gym all planned out

i even have a visio drawing i can fit it all in a garage and as was said it will be cheaper in long run.

u can't not have access to a bench or rack and a nice pile of 25's

IF you had to build a gym in your garage what would you say HAS to be there ?


----------



## IanStu

ian36uk said:


> IF you had to build a gym in your garage what would you say HAS to be there ?


Swiss Ball :whistling:


----------



## miketheballer

5x5 

*i have a thread about my training guys and would appreciate any feedback *

*
thank you *


----------



## Ash1981

how about stronglifts 5x5 or bill star madcow 5x5???


----------



## fadel

5x5 for me  , was doing 3 x 8 but found after the last set I could push a few out at a higher weight. As I wanted the whole 8 I never tried it, 5x5 offers more flexibility to increase the weight so atm it suits me best


----------



## riggers

Im on my 3rd phase of 5/3/1 and i've gotta say its insane! As someone previously stated, the last set of as many reps always leaves you feeling you've given your all. Just gotta keep strict with the other reps and percentages and it works!!


----------



## Alex_Tait

Take advantage of the very fast progress 3x5 or 5x5 can give you first then switch to 5/3/1 when it stops working.


----------



## Guest

KASHLDN said:


> It looks like 5x5 is getting more votes.
> 
> *A question for all powerlifters and strenght people:*
> 
> I have no proper bench press in my gym or squat rack meaning that the only compounds I can do properly are deads and military press.
> 
> In a strenght routine would be better to use dumbbells or smith machine for bench press? And for squats, smith machine or something else like lunges would be better?
> 
> Btw did 3 reps w/ 110kg on deads today, was doing the same weight for 1RM 2 weeks ago


Use the smith machine to squat on. It's not ideal, but it's better than nothing. That's all I have to use for the time being, so I use that.


----------



## simonthepieman

This drives me nuts. Some good advice, but a lot of it is shocking.

Too many people say do X without looks at the person asking question. reason is what? They personally like it and they should like it too.

A person should train for what offer the greatest returns, when that fails they should do the thing that offers the next best thing.

Starting Strength will allow progression on the squat every session and upper body every too session.

Mad Cow will offer progression every week

Wendler offers progression every month

which one will offer the best returns. If you can't work that out you need to lift up a maths book rather than barbell.

You start at the top of the list and exhaust that routine then, and by exhaust, that means deload and reset at least twice

then on to the next and the same again.

5/3/1 is a brilliant routine, but unless it takes you more that 2 weeks to increase a lift (which i doubt is an issue with OP), then you aren't ready NOR DO YOU WANT TO BE READY. The closer you are to beginner status, the better results you will see in the gym and on your body


----------



## robc1985

I think with yr numbers pal you'd do we'll with rippetoe starting strength. Helped me a lot


----------



## Ricky12345

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Use the smith machine to squat on. It's not ideal, but it's better than nothing. That's all I have to use for the time being, so I use that.


He's probly changed gym by now mate its been 3 years I certainly would with that selection in there


----------



## Alex_Tait

It depends entirely on the level of development of the lifter.


----------



## alphamach

Great thread


----------



## Fatstuff

Op probably stopped training now lol


----------

